# Any good affordable Military / Pilot watches? How cheap do they get?



## BBNG

I don't mean fashion-watch-brand cheap, but what are some brands that make reasonably priced pilots and military style watches that will also be good quality?

I've been looking at Hamilton, but having just buy a Tissot might have to wait a little for that. How are Swiss Army/ Victorinox/ Wenger?
Some I like by Hamilton


----------



## larsy

Have a look here for reasonably priced military style watches:
Time Factors Quality Watches On The Net Since 1996

And they're also very good quality.


----------



## BBNG

yeah they seem on par or more expensive than some Hamiltons. I needed a little cheaper. thanks for the suggestion though, they are nice watches.


----------



## Dark30

If you want an affordable "pilots watch", I'd recommend that you buy a refurbished A17:









Then you have something with a story behind it and no one will argue that it is not a real "pilots watch".


----------



## tallguy

Seiko has some great, cheap, auto mil style watches (use the search function here for some examples), and the Maratac pilots from countycomm.com seem to be a great bang for the buck as well. Maratac under $200 and I think the Seiko can be had for under $100


----------



## kutzi17

tallguy said:


> Seiko has some great, cheap, auto mil style watches (use the search function here for some examples), and the Maratac pilots from countycomm.com seem to be a great bang for the buck as well. Both under $200


+1 can't beat Seiko's for the cost.


----------



## pantagruel

Here is my Stuhrling Tuskegee Flier. It is sort of pilot-ish and can be had for under $100.


----------



## KOB.

Depends if you are brand conscious. I posted this in reply to someone asking a similar question:

You would be hard pressed to beat this for an affordable pilot chrono ($70, yes $70). It says dive watch (WR 200m) , but the triangle is pointing upwards indicating a 'pilot' watch.

CASIO MSY501D-1B Men's DURO 200 Diver's Watch MSY-501D

Also available on leather.....

More images by forum member here (I copied ipolit's image for reference purposes only):

My CASIO DURO

Again, cannot recommend because I have no first hand knowledge, but my Casio protrek is rock solid.


----------



## KOB.

APOLOGIES FOR DOUBLE POST, Some additional info below:

My CASIO DURO



*Features*


Black Face
Solid Stainless Steel Case and Band
Chronograph with Date Display
Regular Timekeeping (Analog: 3 hands (timekeeping hour and minutes, stopwatch seconds) )
3 Dials (timekeeping seconds, stopwatch hours and minutes)
Water Resistant (200 Meter)
Screw Down Crown and Caseback
Push Button Deployment Clasp
1 Second Stopwatch : Measuring capacity: 11:59'59 : Measuring mode: Elapsed time
Mineral Glass Display
One touch 3 fold buckle
Size of Case: 47.5 x 39.5 x 11.7 mm
Total Weight: 155g



Again, cannot recommend because I have no first hand knowledge, but my Casio protrek is rock solid.


----------



## vintageguy

a Smiths, made by Eddie Platts. go to Timefactors.com


----------



## Strela

+1


----------



## Token

Volmax Aviator. Handwound, date complication, 45mm, come in a bunch of different styles, but the same basic case and movement. I really like mine...


----------



## sebastienb

- Pulsar PJN305, about 70 euros on amazon. Civil version, but only minor differences with the RAF version.
- Bulova *96A102*, very ship olso for a more old school look


----------



## Joseph06

My Seiko 5 military model is my most accurate mechanical watch. I also love my Maratac mid size. For quartz, I like Junkers watches-I've got a g38 GMT that has served me well on deployments and lots of flying in the states.


----------

